# Packgoat Obstacle Course



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

I was asked to set up an obstacle course at the 2019 NAPgA Rendezvous in Wyoming. I didn't want to pack and haul a bunch of stuff so I only brought the teeter-totter. I hoped that I could find enough interesting natural features near our campsite to set up an engaging course without needing anything pre-made. Boy was I pleasantly surprised! The hill directly behind our camping area was wooded and strewn with many interesting rocks which made for some very fun obstacles. I plotted a course, rearranged a few fallen logs for a couple of the obstacles, and marked it out with numbered paper plates. Here is Sputnik following me through the course:


----------



## Dandy Hill Farm (Aug 5, 2021)

So cool!!! Sputnik did a fantastic job!! He is so well behaved and absolutely striking!! 🤩 You have done an amazing job training and working with him!! Keep up the great work!


----------



## MellonFriend (Aug 8, 2017)

So awesome! I am always impressed with how amazing your two boys look. How tall would you say he is at the shoulder?


----------



## Goatastic43 (Jun 11, 2021)

Wow, those pack goats are big! Great job on the training course! He is so well trained! What state are you were if you don’t mind me asking?


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

So cool! What a great job!


----------



## Damfino (Dec 29, 2013)

Thanks for the nice comments, everybody! 

Sputnik is 38" at the withers and weighs ~230#. He's a big boy. 

We are from Colorado but this obstacle course was set up at a NAPgA Rendezvous in the Bighorn mountains near Buffalo, Wyoming.


----------



## Jubillee (Dec 22, 2017)

This is so awesome! Thank you for sharing that. I always knew he was big but man seeing it in the video, he is def a big boy! But beautiful!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is really neat.


----------



## Tanya (Mar 31, 2020)

I love tge way he listens to his leader. Nicely done. He looks like a small pony


----------

